# Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace



## Infin1ty (24. August 2011)

*Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Nun ist es passiert - Apple hat in den Haag den Patentstreit gegen
Samsung gewonnen.

Anders als beim Galaxy Tab 10.1 ging es hierbei um Softwarepatente und nicht
um Geschmacksmuster. Als solche sind sie im deutschen Recht aber eigentlich nicht vorhanden. Es handelt sich um die 
Patente:



			
				Stereopoly schrieb:
			
		

> 2,058,868 (Scrollen auf Touchscreens), 2,098,948 (Multitouch) und 1,964,022 (Slider zum Entsperren des Gerätes).



Das Urteil wird am 13.10.2011 rechtskräftig, dann dürfen die 3 Geräte in der EU nicht mehr
vertrieben werden.

Anzumerken ist dabei, dass eigentlich Google diese
Patente gebrochen hat, also betreffen sie alle aktuellen Android
Geräte. Man darf also gespannt sein was da auf HTC und co. zukommen 
wird.

Quelle: Stereopoly

Bitte kein Flamewar hier drunter. Dankeschön.


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Den Slider verstehe ich, aber Scrollen und Multitouch ist einfach Hirnlos mmn...


----------



## negert (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Haha Android verletzt Patente und Samsung muss die Suppe "entsorgen"

Dürfen die auf die Tablets ne neue Software aufspielen und diese also trotzdem verkaufen oder


----------



## DAEF13 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Hehe, gefällt mir - wer etwas patentiert (egal wie bescheuert es noch sein mag) sollte sein Recht auch bekommen.
Bevor jemand nun anfängt mit "Bwääh, Apple patentiert sich jeden Mist, die sind doof" - das Patantamt (oder wer auch immer diese begutachtet) erlaubt es ihnen, also ist die "Schuld" nicht bei Apple zu suchen.

Ich denke aber mal, Google einigt sich mit Apple und sie zahlen einfach ein bisschen Geld - davon haben (beide) sie genug - und dann war's das mit dem "Streit"


----------



## Infin1ty (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Also das Argument mit "das Patentamt erlaubt es also trifft Apple keine Schuld" zieht nicht so.
Schließlich hat Apple es sich patentieren lassen.

Was sagst du denn dazu dass es in Deutschland Software Patente als solche nicht gibt ?


----------



## timee95 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Kann man die Geräte dann trotzdem in Deutschland kaufen??
Denn eigentlich verstößt die Software ja in Deutschland nicht gegen das Patent, das es das hier nicht gibt.

Timee


----------



## Axel_Foly (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Oo naja bin mal gespannt wie sich das auf andere geräte mit android auswirkt ...


----------



## .Mac (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Was sagst du denn dazu dass es in Deutschland Software Patente als solche nicht gibt ?


 In Deutschland kann man sich selbst den letzten Scheiß patentieren. Oder wieso hat die Telekom die Farbe Magenta patentiert? Das Problem liegt im digitalen Zeitalter im Patentrecht selbst, dies ist aus einer veralteten Welt und sollte schon lange nicht mehr verwendet werden.


----------



## Destination2202 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

War ja letztens schonmal in einer News auf PCGH.de zu lesen, dass das Apple-Patent bezüglich der Touchgesten nun durchgegangen ist beim Patentamt. Da konnte ich mir schon denken, dass es ganz schwierig wird für die anderen Hersteller. Aber ich denke weiterhin: Zurecht...denn wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst, so ist das nunmal in der Wirtschaft und (den moralischen Bedenken zum trotz) wird es sich auch nicht ändern lassen in absehbarer Zeit. Patente haben etwas gutes, nämlich den Schutz seiner (mehr oder weniger) guten Idee...inwieweit deren Nutzen natürlich dann übertrieben wird darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Man kann dazu dann nur sagen: Es hätte jeder andere Hersteller genau so gemacht...und wenn man sich den Patentpool anderer Firmen mal genauer anschauen würde, würde man genau zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen, nämlich "WTF?! Wie kann man sich nur sowas banales patentieren lassen".


----------



## exa (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



.Mac schrieb:


> In Deutschland kann man sich selbst den letzten Scheiß patentieren. Oder wieso hat die Telekom die Farbe Magenta patentiert? Das Problem liegt im digitalen Zeitalter im Patentrecht selbst, dies ist aus einer veralteten Welt und sollte schon lange nicht mehr verwendet werden.


 
du werwechselst da was...

Diese Farben sind extra für die Firmen hergestellt worden, und keineswegs normale Farben, die haben sie sich schützen lassen als Markenanteil...


----------



## butter_milch (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Das mit dem Slider kann ich schon fast nicht mehr nachvollziehen, und dann das mit dem Scrollen auf einem Touchscreen und Multitouch? Da könnte ich doch glatt ein Patent auf Autoreifen anmelden...


----------



## Destination2202 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Da könnte ich doch glatt ein Patent auf Autoreifen anmelden...



Wenn du eine Idee zur Effizienzerhöhrung oder besseren Nutzung hättest könntest du das wirklich...


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



Destination2202 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Idee zur Effizienzerhöhrung oder besseren Nutzung hättest könntest du das wirklich...


 

Und würdest damit auf den gleichen Schwachsinnszug aufspringen dem Apple seit anbeginn der Zeit aufgesessen ist. 
Denn etwas anderes als eine Entwicklung am Markt und Softwaremäßig auszubremsen ist es nicht. 

Statt sich mit vernünftigen Produkten zu beschäftigen haben die Hersteller demnächst damit zu tun um Ähnlichkeiten zu Apple herum zu programmieren und zu produzieren..


----------



## milesdavis (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Da fällt mir doch glatt das hier ein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrsN8iTwFiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Destination2202 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Und würdest damit auf den gleichen Schwachsinnszug aufspringen dem Apple seit anbeginn der Zeit aufgesessen ist.


 
Das hier sollte kein Geflame werden -.-
Und wie gesagt: Es macht jeder Konzern. Nur weil Apple damit mehr News produziert, weils halt mehr Apple-Hater als Samsung & Co-Hater gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die anderen Konzerne nicht genau den gleichen Firlefanz veranstalten. Erst lesen, dann nachdenken, dann nochmal nachdenken (und dieses Mal vllt über den "Apple ist blöd"-Tellerrand hinausgucken, den hier leider viele Leute nicht zu überwinden scheinen), dann posten...


----------



## .Mac (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



exa schrieb:


> du werwechselst da was...
> 
> Diese Farben sind extra für die Firmen hergestellt worden, und keineswegs normale Farben, die haben sie sich schützen lassen als Markenanteil...


 What the ****?

Farben hergestellt? ALTER! Farben sind Farben, man kann sie nicht herstellen, sie sind einfach da. Alle Farben die du auf dem Bildschirm darstellen kannst sind in der Natur vorhanden, und dann kommen noch die Millionen Abstufungen die man am PC (noch) nicht darstellen kann.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



.Mac schrieb:


> What the ****?
> 
> Farben hergestellt? ALTER! Farben sind Farben, man kann sie nicht herstellen, sie sind einfach da. Alle Farben die du auf dem Bildschirm darstellen kannst sind in der Natur vorhanden, und dann kommen noch die Millionen Abstufungen die man am PC (noch) nicht darstellen kann.
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ....



Geruch und Geruchsstoffe sind auch da, aber die Kombination (Formel) kann(sollte) man sich Patentieren lassen 

Ich finde Das die uns alle verarschen !!! Überlegt mal ... Apple und Samsung sind Partner (Geschäftskunden) , durch diese ganze "Streiterei^^"  (Patente) Hypen beide sich nach Oben ...
Samsung verkauft mehr in Asien(weil Apple da verhasst wird) und Apple dadurch mehr im Westen(wegen Patente buhuhu)


----------



## .Mac (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Geruch und Geruchsstoffe sind auch da, aber die Kombination (Formel) kann(sollte) man sich Patentieren lassen


 Formel um den Geruchstoff herstellen zu lassen, ja, was auch völlig dem Patentrecht entspricht. Gerüche die in der Natur vorhanden sind kann man sich aber nicht patentieren lassen.


----------



## volte01 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



.Mac schrieb:


> What the ****?
> 
> Farben hergestellt? ALTER! Farben sind Farben, man kann sie nicht herstellen, sie sind einfach da. Alle Farben die du auf dem Bildschirm darstellen kannst sind in der Natur vorhanden, und dann kommen noch die Millionen Abstufungen die man am PC (noch) nicht darstellen kann.


 
Doch das geht! Auch die Firma Manner hat sich "ihr" Rosa patentieren lassen.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



Destination2202 schrieb:


> Das hier sollte kein Geflame werden -.-
> Und wie gesagt: Es macht jeder Konzern. Nur weil Apple damit mehr News produziert, weils halt mehr Apple-Hater als Samsung & Co-Hater gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die anderen Konzerne nicht genau den gleichen Firlefanz veranstalten. Erst lesen, dann nachdenken, dann nochmal nachdenken (und dieses Mal vllt über den "Apple ist blöd"-Tellerrand hinausgucken, den hier leider viele Leute nicht zu überwinden scheinen), dann posten...



Warum wird hier eigentlich jeder kritische Kommentar zu einem Thema gleich als geflame hingestellt?!
In meinem Post oben is nichts geflamed...

Erst lesen dann posten.....wenns hier danach ginge wärs ziemlich leer hier...


----------



## .Mac (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



volte01 schrieb:


> Doch das geht! Auch die Firma Manner hat sich "ihr" Rosa patentieren lassen.


 Nur weil sie sich eine Farbe patentieren lassen heisst das noch lange nicht das man Farben herstellen / erfinden kann. Man man man, lest euch doch wenigstens erstmal ein paar Artikel auf Wikipedia durch über diese Themen bevor ihr so einen Stuss in die Welt setzt.

So, und ich mache jetzt einen Rage-Quit.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



.Mac schrieb:


> What the ****?
> 
> Farben hergestellt? ALTER! Farben sind Farben, man kann sie nicht herstellen, sie sind einfach da. Alle Farben die du auf dem Bildschirm darstellen kannst sind in der Natur vorhanden, und dann kommen noch die Millionen Abstufungen die man am PC (noch) nicht darstellen kann.
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ....



....dann sei mal lieber ruhig. Natürlich kann man Farben herstellen. Industrielle Lacke und Farben bzw. Farbtöne werden aus natürlichen Farbpigmenten zusammengemischt, also industriell hergestellt. Als Basis dienen weiß, schwarz, rot, blau, gelb und grün. Aus diesen Basistönen kann man hunderte Millionen von Farbtönen herstellen. So kann man den Farbton "Ferrari-Rot" beispielsweise nicht kaufen, und auch nicht nachmischen lassen, da Ferrari die Rezeptur nicht rausrückt.


----------



## dr_breen (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Und ich merke mal wieder, dass Softwarepatente ******* sind.


----------



## Destination2202 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

@ .Mac:
Corporate Design ist gängige Praxis!
Ich weiß ja nicht was du sagen würdest, wenn du ne Firma gründest die sagen wir mal die Farbe Olivgrün für all ihre Produkte, Firmenwagen etc. benutzt...deine Firma wird ein weltweit erfolgreiches Unternehmen und Produkte mit dieser Farbe sind in den Augen der Leute DIREKT mit deiner Firma verbunden (was z.B. beim Tempo-Blau, beim Milka-Lila und beim Telekom-Magenta der Fall ist)...und dann kommt ne Firma die Produkte mit exakt der selben Farbe vertreiben will und somit deine Produkte vom Markt drängen könnte oder aber für einen schlechten Ruf sorgen könnte, weil diese Produkte/Leistungen minderwertig sind. Ich glaube da würdest du auch gegen vorgehen wollen...

@ Hans:
"Schwachsinnszug" ging aber schon stark in die Richtung geflame. Aber okay...
Finds nur halt sehr komisch, dass hier Apple ausnahmslos bei 95% IMMER der Buhmann ist...und wenn andere Firmen das selbe tun heißts direkt "Oh die sind ja wie Apple", selbst wenn Apple mit dem ganzen Quatsch nichtmal angefangen hat...die Leute haben hier manchmal einen ziemlich beschränkten Blickwinkel finde ich, nicht alles was Apple entwickelt und veröffentlicht ist schlecht oder schlechter als die Konkurrenz, Apple ist nicht der einzige Konzern der mit Klagen um sich wirft oder sich jeden Rotz patentieren lässt, er ist halt nur der Konzern bei dem es komischerweise immer wieder die meisten Reaktionen dazu gibt, weil die Leute scheinbar einfach nicht sehen wollen, dass Apple eben auch mal im Recht ist und nicht der Teufel hinter allem steckt was sie machen.


----------



## matthias2304 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Ich stimme allen über mir zu....


----------



## Dyn@moFan (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Wird denke ich alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Wie der Newsposter schon geschrieben hat: Apple und Samsung werden sich bis zum 13.10 einigen, Samsung wird ein paar Scheinchen (oder Geldkoffer) rüberschieben und zum Verkaufsstopp wirds nicht kommen. Übrigens: ein Hauptargument für Googles Kauf von Motorola waren... Patente! Ich bin schon gespannt, welches Motorola-Patent dann von Apple verletzt wird. Die Rechtsanwälte reiben sich die Hände...


----------



## .Mac (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> ....dann sei mal lieber ruhig. Natürlich kann man Farben herstellen. Industrielle Lacke und Farben bzw. Farbtöne werden aus natürlichen Farbpigmenten zusammengemischt, also industriell hergestellt. Als Basis dienen weiß, schwarz, rot, blau, gelb und grün. Aus diesen Basistönen kann man hunderte Millionen von Farbtönen herstellen. So kann man den Farbton "Ferrari-Rot" beispielsweise nicht kaufen, und auch nicht nachmischen lassen, da Ferrari die Rezeptur nicht rausrückt.



 Und hier mal wieder für die langsamen Leser, eine Mischung kann man herstellen, eine Farbe nicht, diese kann man weder erfinden noch herstellen, sie einfach ist da, das ist der Unterschied, eine Farbe an sich und eine Industrielle Mischung sind 2 verschiedene Bröte, man kann Farben imitieren, oder nachahmen, aber erfinden kann man keine Farben, diese sind alle in der Natur vorhanden und bestehen schon als solches.

@Destination2202 - No shit Sherlock, ich bin gerade aus diesem Bereich(Mediengestaltung), und trotzdem gefällt es mir nicht das man Patente auf Farben erheben kann, Farben sind Bestandteil der Natur, sie existieren und werden nicht vom Menschen geschaffen, und deshalb sollte man sie auch nicht patentieren können.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Sollen sie es halt andersrum sliden lassen, dann sollte das ja wieder gehen oder weiter oben anbringen oder sonst was. Ich find's trotzdem mehr als affig. Ich hoffe Samsung lernt darauf und wird nicht Zulieferer von Apple und andere Konzerne drehen denen den Rücken zu. Ist eh nur ne Mache um ihr veraltetes EiPhone 5 gut zu vermarkten, da die Käufer zunehmend schlauer/offener werden und nicht für jeden Schund und Zwang zu haben sind. Schade dass das IPhone diesen gewissen Ruf genießt, welcher total unbegründet ist, da es alles schon vorher schon einmal gab und Apple das nur besser vermarktet...

Ich hoffe ihr kennt den Spruch mit Meinungen sind wie Ar schlöch er...


----------



## lunar19 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

traurig 

Aber was sagen die News der letzten Zeit über Apple...


----------



## d00mfreak (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



Ezio schrieb:


> der Müll wird entsorgt



Was lachst du? Mindestens ein Patent Apples ("Slide to unlock") wurde für ungültig erklärt, die Geschmacksmuster wurden nicht verletzt.

Verletzt wurde ein einziges Patent, welches das "Überschwingen" beim Scrollen beschreibt (hier sich bitte 100 Ugly Smileys vorstellen). Das Verkaufsverbot bleibt damit wirkungslos, da Samsung nur die Galerie App entsprechend patchen muss, um die betreffenden Mobiltelefone weiter verkaufen zu dürfen.

Alles in allem in meinen Augen ein Sieg für Samsung, nicht für Apple


----------



## Cook2211 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



.Mac schrieb:


> Und hier mal wieder für die langsamen Leser, eine Mischung kann man herstellen, eine Farbe nicht, diese kann man weder erfinden noch herstellen, sie einfach ist da, das ist der Unterschied, eine Farbe an sich und eine Industrielle Mischung sind 2 verschiedene Bröte, man kann Farben imitieren, oder nachahmen, aber erfinden kann man keine Farben, diese sind alle in der Natur vorhanden und bestehen schon als solches.



Du redest über Farben ohne diesen Begriff zu definieren. Meinst du die Spektralfarben des Lichts? Redest du von Naturfarben? 
So oder so hat das nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun und ist absolut Off-Topic.
Wir reden hier von industriell hergestellten Farben und Farbbeschichtungen, wo Firmen Geld dafür bezahlen, dass Farbenhersteller ihnen unverwechselbare Farbtöne entwickeln, und wo beispielsweise T-Mobile schon andere Firmen für verklagt hat, weil sie Magenta verwendet haben.
Also hör bitte auf Off-Topic zu schwafeln und andere zu beleidigen (Farben sind übrigens mein Beruf.....)


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Wenn die Herren sich jetzt wieder beruhigen könnten? Danke.


----------



## exa (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



.Mac schrieb:


> What the ****?
> 
> Farben hergestellt? ALTER! Farben sind Farben, man kann sie nicht herstellen, sie sind einfach da. Alle Farben die du auf dem Bildschirm darstellen kannst sind in der Natur vorhanden, und dann kommen noch die Millionen Abstufungen die man am PC (noch) nicht darstellen kann.


 
Genau, sich über normierte Farben, additive und subtraktive Systeme informieren und staunen!!!

Telemagenta kannst du auf nem Monitor übrigens nicht ausgeben...

Und ums genau zu nehmen mit deinem "Farben sind einfach da"... Fail... Farben existieren nicht, nur unterschiedliche elektromagnetische Strahlung, die von unserem Gehirn interpretiert werden... andere Lebewesen nehmen das wieder ganz anders wahr...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



.Mac schrieb:


> What the ****?
> 
> Farben hergestellt? ALTER! Farben sind Farben, man kann sie nicht herstellen, sie sind einfach da. Alle Farben die du auf dem Bildschirm darstellen kannst sind in der Natur vorhanden, und dann kommen noch die Millionen Abstufungen die man am PC (noch) nicht darstellen kann.
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ....



Defakto sind in der Natur keine Farben vorhanden. Das was du Farben nennst, sind nur reine elektromagnetische Wellen die unser Gehirn in Farbe übersetzt.


----------



## Ares_Providence (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Was lachst du? Mindestens ein Patent Apples  ("Slide to unlock") wurde für ungültig erklärt, die Geschmacksmuster  wurden nicht verletzt.
> 
> Verletzt wurde ein einziges Patent, welches das "Überschwingen" beim  Scrollen beschreibt (hier sich bitte 100 Ugly Smileys vorstellen). Das  Verkaufsverbot bleibt damit wirkungslos, da Samsung nur die Galerie App  entsprechend patchen muss, um die betreffenden Mobiltelefone weiter  verkaufen zu dürfen.
> 
> Alles in allem in meinen Augen ein Sieg für Samsung, nicht für Apple



Genau darauf hoffe ich, wenn fast nur noch Apple auf dem Markt ist oh weh.
Mal Ehrlich ich hoffe das es Apple auch mal trifft mit den Ihren klauereien. ^^



@Ezio:
Erkläre mir mal vernünftig was Samsung viel schlechter macht wie Apple oder sag mir mal auf welcher Hersteller worin gut ist?


----------



## Ezio (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Genau darauf hoffe ich, wenn fast nur noch Apple auf dem Markt ist oh weh.
> Mal Ehrlich ich hoffe das es Apple auch mal trifft mit den Ihren klauereien. ^^
> 
> 
> ...


 
Um das ganz deutlich klarzustellen: MEIN BEITRAG WAR IRONIE!
Ich mag Android sehr und benutze es jeden Tag, würde mir nie ein neues iPhone (oder andere High End Phones) kaufen (außer fürn Spottpreis), da ich keine 700€ mitschleppen will.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

*So jetzt nochmal deutlicher. Ich will hier ab jetzt keine Diskussion mehr über Farben und Fanboys lesen. Außerdem sind provokante Äußerungen mit Personenbezug zu unterlassen.*


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

@Topic
Ist das Multitouchpatent nicht schon abgelaufen, haben doch alle Smartphonehersteller???

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



lunar19 schrieb:


> traurig


 
Mehr gibts dazu auch nicht mehr zu sagen...


----------



## Lan_Party (24. August 2011)

Schlimm. Die machen das doch nur um Android schlecht zu machen. Apple selbst ruiniert sich damit. Richtig arm. Naja was soll man machen. Wenn Samsung als nächstes ein Sp rausbringt und alles überarbeitet hat und es noch besser ist als jetzt kann Apple einpacken.


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Müssten die nicht eigentlich gegen Google klagen, denn die beschriebenen Patente bricht ja nicht Samsung sondern Android, wenn schon denn schon?

MfG


----------



## razzor1984 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Schlimm. Die machen das doch nur um Android schlecht zu machen. Apple selbst ruiniert sich damit. Richtig arm. Naja was soll man machen. Wenn Samsung als nächstes ein Sp rausbringt und alles überarbeitet hat und es noch besser ist als jetzt kann Apple einpacken.



Problem das viele Apple user habn. Die abhängigkeit die sie zu dem Produkt entwickln. Ich kenn net viel die so aus freien stücken sagn würden appel is im grunde genommen ok nur die POLITIK & Preise + Support sind nur ein "FAIL"
Das einzig ware sys is eh LNIUX nur das wir ein Appel JÜNGER eh nie begreifn


----------



## Infin1ty (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Scheint sich jetzt gedreht zu haben 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ehnt-kein-verkaufsverbot-fuer-samsung-nl.html

Keine Ahnung was von beiden jetzt stimmt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Da man mit dem Geschmacksmuster nicht durchkam:

Heißt das jetzt das die Samsunggeräten den Applegeräten doch nicht ähnlich sieht? Das war doch allgemeiner Konsens einiger Leute hier


----------



## Vinz1911 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Ich finds so mies.
Wie siehts mit den anderen herstellern aus
das ist doch en witz Multitouch (Softwareseitig!!!)
hatt sich apple patentieren lassen ???


----------



## Lan_Party (24. August 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Problem das viele Apple user habn. Die abhängigkeit die sie zu dem Produkt entwickln. Ich kenn net viel die so aus freien stücken sagn würden appel is im grunde genommen ok nur die POLITIK & Preise + Support sind nur ein "FAIL"
> Das einzig ware sys is eh LNIUX nur das wir ein Appel JÜNGER eh nie begreifn



Genau! Ich verstehe nicht was an Apple Produkten so toll sein soll!? Ich komme mit einem IPhone zu -120% klar. Ich finde die extrem kompliziert! Android ist für mich mega einfach und schnell. Apple iOS und Android kann man nicht vergleichen wie ich finde. Beide extrem verschieden so wie ich es finde. Dadurch vergrößert Apple ihren sowieso schon schlechten Ruf noch mehr!


----------



## cubbi223 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Für mich ist das ganze Patent gehabe sinnlos. Schaft es eine Firma nicht ihr produkt auf dem zu Halten. z.B. durch gute Preise, Andere Designs. Technik holt man halt die Keule raus. Das war so und wird immer so bleiben, zahlen tun das dann die kunden die ein Smartphone haben wollen. egal ob von Apple oder den anderen. bleibt zu hoffen das Apple auch einige Patente von Android verletzt......obwohl ich davon ausgehe das Apple pleite geht wenn Jobs den Geist auf gibt. kling makaber. war aber auch schon so als er die Firma verlassen hatte


----------



## JBX (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Das mit dem Slider kann ich schon fast nicht mehr nachvollziehen, und dann das mit dem Scrollen auf einem Touchscreen und Multitouch? Da könnte ich doch glatt ein Patent auf Autoreifen anmelden...


 
Das mit dem Slider kapier ich auch nicht  Beim Galaxy S gibts nämlich eine ganze Fläche die man aus dem Bild schiebt (Richtung egal...) OK es ist schon iwie ein ähnliches Prinzip, sieht aber vollkommen anders aus.


----------



## rebel4life (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber mal, Google einigt sich mit Apple und sie zahlen einfach ein bisschen Geld - davon haben (beide) sie genug - und dann war's das mit dem "Streit"



Das wird niemals geschehen. Apple ist an Zahlungen nicht interessiert. Die wollen einfach nur "vernichten" wie es folgender Artikel schön ausdrückt:

Tablet-Patentkampf: Apple boxt Google in die Ecke - news.ORF.at

Mit Microsoft klappt deine Lösung, die kassieren einfach Geld und fertig, die nehmen das quasi mit wohingegen Apple einfach nur keine Konkurenz will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist auch noch ein interessanter Vergleich, dem Bill reicht die Kohle, der spendet einfach nur noch und startet solche Projekte, Steve Jobs macht sowas nicht.


----------



## Kalmar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Mich würde jetzt mal genau interessieren, wie das mit EU-Patenten läuft - eigentlich verwalten die nur für die ganze EU die Patente ? oder?
Und hat dann ein EU-Patent ne höhere Priorität als ein DE-Patent?
Ich mein, ich hab mich schon mal mit Patenten auseinandergesetzt, aber soweit auch nicht.
Und dass es die Patente in DE nicht gibt, weiß ich - Patentgesetz - würde nur als Geschmacksmuster durchgehen...
wär schön wenn mal jemand vom Fach meine Fragen erklären könnte.


----------



## Bruce112 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

wiso entscheidet den haag über deutschland was verkauft wird oder nicht ,die sagens zwar europa wiso hatt dann jeder land seine eigene mwst +gesetze dann .

dann muß apple diese streitigkeit für jedes land extra einholen von gerichten .

apple produkte sind nicht mein ding dazu noch sau teuer ,wobei Samsung  mein favorit ist .

ein hoch auf samsung .wenn ein person samsung galaxy kaufen will dann macht er das auch über england .


----------



## flankendiskriminator (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Die Geräte werden aus steuerlichen Gründen über die Niederlande importiert (wie fast alle Elektronikgeräte aus China).


----------



## Intelfan (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

War ja klar... Samsung baut ein Oberklassesmartphone, was dem iPhone 4 um längen überlegen ist und aus Angst vor konkurenz stampft Apple einfach mal alles ein.. 

Lächerlich..


----------



## Stricherstrich (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Niemand darf Scrollen ausser Appleuser!


----------



## McClaine (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

... und niemand darf farbige Symbole auf einem flachen Display anzeigen lassen ausser Apple, genauso wenig darf NIEMAND dünne Notebooks bauen, hat sich ja Apple vor kurzem auch patentieren lassen ...


----------



## Bambikilller (25. August 2011)

Sorry Leute, beschäftigt euch mal mit dem patentrecht und dann reden wir weiter. Google hat es "versäumt" Lizenzen für diese Patente zu kaufen, dann wäre es kein Problem! Man darf alles bauen, wenn man sich mit dem Patentinhaber einig ist, oder aus China kommt!
Ich gebe aber auch jedem recht, der meint, dass Apple die patentgeschichte etwas übertreibt.


----------



## rebel4life (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

So ein Unsinn.

Ich geh morgen aufs Patentamt und melde ein Patent auf ein Gasgemisch bestehend aus 21% Sauerstoff, 78% Stickstoff und 1% sonstige Gase an.

Und dann werde ich jeden verklagen der es ohne Lizenz nutzt.


----------



## DerBlauePavian (25. August 2011)

*AW: Apple gewinnt in den Haag - Verkaufsverbot für Galaxy S, S II und Ace*

Und weiter geht der MIst zwischen denen.


----------

